# Restore Default Network Settings



## snowman0384

Is there a way to restore Vista back to it's factory network settings without restoring the entire laptop to it's factory settings? Thanks.


----------



## mdbrowning

Did you ever get an answer to this?


----------



## dvtrv

Is anyone able to respond to this enquiry please?


----------



## AMIGA500

What kind of network settings? Wireless or ethernet? And why do you want to do this Exactly?


----------



## jenae

Hi, I suspect here you are referring to TCP/IP stack the protocol that controls the internet connection.
Click on Start button, all programs accessories and right click on "command prompt" select "run as administrator" At the prompt type:-




Code:


netsh int ip reset  and then press the Enter key.
Restart the computer.

The command will remove all user configured settings on TCP/IP stack. Returning it to original default state. Pertinent registry keys are rewritten those used by the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) stack. This achieves the same result as the removal and the reinstallation of the protocol. The registry keys affected are:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\
and
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\DHCP\Parameters\


----------



## dvtrv

Amiga500, Jenae,

Thanks for coming back so quickly.

I basically tried setting my vista laptop on to a wireless network at home.

I was setting up, or certainly attempting to, the small home network on an XP computer as I wanted to use the printer that is connected to it, this was from my dell, vista laptop. 
I bascially went through the motions of doing so via a usb stick. Inserted once to the XP laptop, once to the Wireless Modem, once in to my vista laptop and back to the XP computer. I didn't get it to work and have decided I don't really need it but just thought it would be good to have.

I feel that because of this certain things are not working as they did and want to re-set all changes to the vista laptop.
The XP computer is fine, I don't need to concern myself with changing that.

Please let me know if you have any dea what I am talking about as I don't, if this is possible and whether or not you feel it even needs re-setting if at all possible.

Thanks,


----------



## dvtrv

jenae said:


> Hi, I suspect here you are referring to TCP/IP stack the protocol that controls the internet connection.
> Click on Start button, all programs accessories and right click on "command prompt" select "run as administrator" At the prompt type:-


Jenae, Apologies. Re my response above. Is this what you are referring to, were your assumptions correct, should I follow as you instruct above?

Thanks again,


----------



## jenae

Hi, yes this command will reset your TCP/IP stack this is the protocol that controls your Winsock internet& network connection It will revert to default settings just like after a fresh install. Can do no harm.


----------



## dvtrv

jenae said:


> Hi, yes this command will reset your TCP/IP stack this is the protocol that controls your Winsock internet& network connection It will revert to default settings just like after a fresh install. Can do no harm.


Brilliant. Thanks very much.ray:


----------

